# my babywearing Halloween costume: owl in a tree



## zomigi (Nov 5, 2008)

My son was only going to be 5.5 months this Halloween, so I wanted to come up with a costume that would allow me to wear him in the Moby Wrap. I also wanted to make sure that his costume looked good and made sense when I didn't have him in the wrap. I wanted to share what I came up with!

The movie Bambi was our theme for our family's costumes this year. My nearly 3-year-old daughter was Bambi, dad was Bambi's Father, 5-month-old son was Friend Owl from Bambi, and mom was the owl's tree. I made all the costumes myself, except the owl hat, which I had custom-made by hugaroos on Etsy.

I wore DS on my chest using my Moby Wrap, then disguised the wrap using a big brown maternity shirt with a deep V in front so that it looked like the owl was poking out a hole in a tree (I had another brown shirt on under the wrap, of course). I created the feathered front of DS's costume by cutting out feather shapes from felt and gluing them to an old white bib I had lying around. I used a bib for two reasons: so that I could pull it out to overlap the shirt and wrap to make it look more like he was sticking out of the tree, and so that I could remove it to easily feed him, change his diaper, etc, without a bulky costume getting in the way or having to take off his whole costume. The wings on his costume are also just adhered to his onesie with velcro so that they could be removed for car seat rides, if he got annoyed with them, etc.

I think it came out pretty well, if I do say so myself! We got lots of compliments, he enjoyed being up on my chest instead of stuck in a stroller, and I enjoyed not having to carry him in my arms.


----------



## umbrelladaisy (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh my Goodness!! I love this. So cool that you used your Moby! That's the cutest little owl I've ever seen. Brilliant!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

I love it! You did a great job!


----------



## zomigi (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks!


----------

